# contraordenação



## aishu

Buenos días,
Alguien me puede decir como traducir "contra-ordenação" al español, por favor?
la frase es la siguiente:
"O *Franchisado* compromete-se a informar da instauração de qualquer processo judicial, contra-ordenação, ou simples queixa de um consumidor".

También me gustaría saber la traducción de "providência cautelar" al español.

Muchísimas gracias de antemano a todos.
Un saludo


----------



## Vanda

Se ajudar, achei uma definição para processos contra-ordenação:
*



Processos de contra-ordenação - são os processos instaurados em resultado da prática de uma infracção tributária, sem natureza criminal.

Click to expand...

*** 
*Providência cautelar:*


> providência cautelar é o conteúdo generalizante, que traduz em seu bojo um conteúdo específico, o qual seja: a medida cautelar, sendo esta nominada ou inominada


 
Explicação completa aqui.


----------



## Tomby

"*Franchisado*" penso que procede da palavra inglesa "_franchise_" (licença). No dicionário WRF diz: "_he operates a franchise store_" (maneja uma franquia), sendo esta [franquia] uma concessão de direitos sobre um produto, actividade ou nome comercial, outorgada por uma empresa a uma ou várias pessoas. 
Em espanhol existe a palavra "_*franquicia*_" mas acho que não o equivalente a "_Franchisado_" porque "_franqueado_" é um selo postal que está colado num sobrescrito. Dizemos: "_El Sr. Beltrano tiene una franquicia_".

*Contra-ordenação* é um recurso interposto por um arguido que se opõe a uma decisão judicial que passa por diversas fases: levantamento do auto de notícia, instrução, decisão e pós-decisão. Segundo a instância a quem se dirige o recurso, em espanhol pode ter vários nomes: _Reposición_ (mesmo juiz), _Alzada_ (instância superior), _Reclamación Previa_ (Segurança Social), _Casación_ (Tribunal Constitucional), etc., neste momento não me lembro de mais recursos. Ah, existe o de _Amparo_, mas não me lembro a quem se remete.

Os juízes espanhóis se comunicam através de “providências”, “autos” e “sentencias”. 
Uma “*providência*” é uma resolução judicial que tem por objecto a ordenação material do processo. Trata-se da comunicação mais simples, _v.g._, pode ser uma citação para entregar uns documentos, mais nada. 
A providência é *cautelar* quando é destinada a prevenir a consecução de um determinado fim ou precaver o que possa dificultá-lo. Por exemplo, se o Sr. "A" deve ao Sr. "B" 1.000 euros, o juiz cautelarmente ordena bloquear este dinheiro na caderneta de poupança do Sr. "A" até que o litígio esteja resolvido.
Em espanhol é quase igual: “_*Providencia cautelar*_”.

Peço desculpa pelos erros gramaticais; é difícil expressar-me em termos jurídicos em português.
Espero que seja de ajuda para si e repare no link posto pela Vanda. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## jazyk

> "O *Franchisado* compromete-se a informar da instauração de qualquer processo judicial, contra-ordenação, ou simples queixa de um consumidor".



É realmente português? O termo que sempre ouvi é franquiado.


----------



## aishu

Muito obrigada a todos pela vossa ajuda.
Quanto ao termo "franchisado" sim é correcto. E o dono do franchising é o "franchisador". Pelo menos assim o estabelecem os advogados que me solicitaram a tradução.
saludos,


----------



## jazyk

Por aqui se diria franqueador, franqueado e franquia, mas o mundo da lusofonia é imenso. No meu dicionário, sem embargo, não aparece nenhuma das palavras dadas por Aishu e eu nunca as (ou)vi.


----------



## Balonvolea

Buenos días,

Tengo un problema con la traducción de "contra-ordenação"http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=266561 en este texto sobre Espacios Naturales Protegidos. La opción que dais de "recurso" no me cuadra. No entiendo quién puede haber interpuesto un recurso. 

"Esta lei determina igualmente a obrigatoriedade dos Parques e Reservas disporem de Planos de Ordenamento a publicar através de Decretos Regulamentadores. Sendo de salientar que no artigo 22 das* contra-ordenações* figure expressamente a proibição “de alteração do uso actual dos terrenos das zonas húmidas e marinhas”."

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras sugerencias. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Carfer

Balonvolea said:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Tengo un problema con la traducción de "contra-ordenação" en este texto sobre Espacios Naturales Protegidos. La opción que dais de "recurso" no me cuadra. No entiendo quién puede haber interpuesto un recurso.



Claro que não, que não significa '_recurso_'. A _'contra-ordenação' _é o ilícito de mera ordenção social, a violação de normas administrativas de carácter regulamentar, punida com uma coima (ou seja, não são de natureza criminal, mas apenas administrativa. Ex: estacionamento irregular e outras infracções aos regulamentos viários, deitar um papel para o chão, não fazer as declarações de impostos no prazo devido, etc.).
Não sei qual é o termo espanhol, os textos onde tenho encontrado a palavra traduzem-na por '_falta'_, mas não me convencem.


----------



## Balonvolea

Ah, creo que ya comprendo. Sería entonces el equivalente a "infracción", ¿no?

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> Claro que não, que não significa '_recurso_'. A _'contra-ordenação' _é o ilícito de mera ordenção social, a violação de normas administrativas de carácter regulamentar, punida com uma coima (ou seja, não são de natureza criminal, mas apenas administrativa. Ex: estacionamento irregular e outras infracções aos regulamentos viários, deitar um papel para o chão, não fazer as declarações de impostos no prazo devido, etc.).
> Não sei qual é o termo espanhol, os textos onde tenho encontrado a palavra traduzem-na por '_falta'_, mas não me convencem.



Eu acho que a tradução '_falta (administrativa)_' não é disparatada, pois afinal de contas, trata-se duma infracção que acarreta uma coima adminitrativa, mas não penas privativas de liberdade. Em espanhol existe o verbo '_contraordenar_' (e suponho que, por extensão, '_contra-ordenación_', ainda que no dicionário da RAE não apareça), mas diria que não se aplica nestes contextos. Quanto ao termo '_infracção_', do meu ponto de vista, é muuuuuuuito vago.


----------



## Naticruz

Balonvolea said:


> Ah, creo que ya comprendo. Sería entonces el equivalente a "infracción", ¿no?
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


  Boa noite

  puedes ver aquí, puede que te ayude.

  Un saludo.♥

PD : - *puedes ver también aquí*


----------



## Carfer

Naticruz said:


> Boa noite
> 
> puedes ver aquí, puede que te ayude.
> 
> Un saludo.♥
> 
> PD : - *puedes ver también aquí*



Nos textos que indicou, Nati (a propósito, bem-vinda de volta) _'ordenación_' corresponde em português a '_ordenamento' . _O facto de o termo aparecer associado a '_contra_' não significa que seja o mesmo conceito. _'Delito contra la ordenación del território, _em português_ delito/crime contra o ordenamento do território' _pode equivaler ou não a uma _'contra-ordenação'_. Desde logo, se for crime não equivale. É que o conceito de _'delito' _em espanhol é mais amplo do que o sentido que o termo tem habitualmente em português, em que é quase sempre sinónimo de '_crime_'. Em espanhol '_delito_' é qualquer violação da lei, seja ela crime ou não. Em português, como digo, é quase sempre sinónimo de crime, se bem que, menos frequentemente, também possa ser usado com a mesma amplitude do termo espanhol. Assim, quando vemos escrito em espanhol _'delito contra la ordenación del território', _poderemos estar a falar daquilo que em português seria uma contra-ordenação, mas também poderemos estar a falar daquilo que denominamos '_crime_'. É necessário saber qual a natureza e regime sancionatório próprios daquele delito para podermos concluir a que corresponde em português. De resto, não estou certo de que em Espanha haja uma figura idêntica à da contra-ordenação portuguesa.


----------



## Naticruz

Olá Carfer! 


É sempre um prazer ler os seus textos, com os quais muito  nos enriquecemos. Da sobriedade da minha intervenção se infere que, não tendo uma opinião clara sobre o assunto, deixei ao critério do/a interessada a respectiva análise.
​ Por sorte sempre se pode contar consigo para o esclarecimentos destas matérias; por meu lado muito lhe agradeço as explicações expendidas.
​ Por outra parte, como tenho comigo uma forte componente de persistência, fiz mais algumas indagações, desta vez no Dicionário de María Moliner, e encontrei o que abaixo transcrevo, que julgo se ajuste ao que se pretende. Será *contravención* a palavra que procuramos?
​ *«contravenir* (del lat. _contravenīre__)_​ tr. _(a)_ Obrar en contra de lo dispuesto por una ley u orden: ‘Fue multado por contravenir las ordenanzas municipales. Contravenir a la ley’. 1 Desobedecer, faltar, incumplir, *infringir, quebrantar, vulnerar.​ 
*contravención*​ f. Acción de contravenir. 5 Falta que se comete desobedeciendo una disposición.»​ 
*Un abraço.*


----------



## Fanaya

Naticruz said:


> Por outra parte, como tenho comigo uma forte componente de persistência, fiz mais algumas indagações, desta vez no Dicionário de María Moliner, e encontrei o que abaixo transcrevo, que julgo se ajuste ao que se pretende. Será *contravención*a palavra que procuramos?​



A senhora tem uma boa intuição, mas eu acho que no âmbito jurídico espanhol não usamos tal termo, quer dizer, o substantivo '_contravención_' (o verbo usa-se muitas vezes, por exemplo, "_el acusado contravino las normas de diligencia_"). Continuo a pensar que se trata simplesmente duma '_falta administrativa_'.


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> A senhora tem uma boa intuição, mas eu acho que no âmbito jurídico espanhol não usamos tal termo, quer dizer, o substantivo '_contravención_' (o verbo usa-se muitas vezes, por exemplo, "_el acusado contravino las normas de diligencia_"). Continuo a pensar que se trata simplesmente duma '_falta administrativa_'.



No Brasil ainda existe a figura da '_contravenção_', entendida como um crime menor. Em Portugal, onde também existiram _'contravenções'_, optou-se por retirar do âmbito judicial, subsumindo-as ao regime das _'contra-ordenações', _as violações de normas de natureza administrativa que até então também eram processadas como '_contravenções_' e que obrigavam os tribunais a dispersarem as suas funções entre o julgamento da criminalidade mais grave, que deveria ser o seu campo de acção por excelência, e o das infracções de menor gravidade e de interesse meramente administrativo. A punição passou assim, no domínio das contra-ordenações, a caber às autoridades administrativas, envolvendo os tribunais apenas quando haja recurso das decisões destas. Mas a '_contravenção_' (brasileira ou portuguesa) e a _'contra-ordenação' _não são a mesma coisa. A '_contravenção_' não se distingue do _'crime' _no que toca à sua natureza, apenas quanto ao relevo e à dimensão da pena. A _'contra-ordenação'_, essa, está fora do âmbito criminal_. _Ora, se é certo que muitos ilícitos que hoje qualificamos de _'contra-ordenação' _são tratados como '_contravenções_' no Brasil (e em Portugal até há algumas décadas atrás), isso não significa que estejamos a falar da mesma figura, ainda que com nomes diferentes. Por outro lado, o facto de existir o termo '_contravención'_ em espanhol também não significa que se trate da mesma figura da '_contravenção'_ luso-brasileira. As semelhanças terminológicas, neste campo, são enganadoras. Muito embora não faça ideia de como são processados e punidos os ilícitos administrativos em Espanha, acredito agora que o Fanaya tenha razão quando diz que a figura espanhola mais próxima da _'contra-ordenação' _é a _'falta administrativa'._


----------



## cordobes82

Eu fiz uma traduçao jurídica há algum tempo atrás, e tinha uma palavra específica em espanhol que significava "contraordenaçao". Eu traduzi naquele momento como "contravención", porque é bem parecido, o sentido é mais ou menos o mesmo. Um tempo depois converso com um conhecido meu e me falou qual o termo preciso para "contraordenaçao" em espanhol.
Se eu me lembrar ou souber de algum jeito, post aqui.


----------



## azry

infracción administrativa


----------

